# Inserting Greek Letters into Posts



## Semper Fidelis

I had a member recently lament that the old board allowed the insertion of Greek characters using a BB code. I'm pretty sure that relies upon mapping the Unicode character set to display the Greek characters.

I have found a tool that allows you to type out Greek characters fairly quickly. It has an alphabet key but basically a is for alpha, b for beta etc:

http://www.typegreek.com/

Comments on this please. If this fits the bill for you users of greek then I'll turn it into an FAQ.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Ηερε ις αν εχαμπλε οφ ινσερτινγ Γρεεκ ιντο α ποστ βψ τψπινγ τηε Ενγλιση λεττερς.


----------



## Me Died Blue

Looks great. Thanks!


----------



## turmeric

Yes, Rich, but how? Do you type it on their page and cut and paste? Do you download something?


----------



## Poimen

turmeric said:


> Yes, Rich, but how? Do you type it on their page and cut and paste? Do you download something?



"These characters can then be copied and pasted into any Unicode-compliant application."

http://www.typegreek.com/overview/

or 

"Τ'εσε κ'αρακτερς καν τ'εν βε κοπιεδ ανδ παστεδ ιντο ανι Υνικοδε-κομπλιαντ αππλικατιον."


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Hebrew?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

NaphtaliPress said:


> Hebrew?



Give them manna and they're complaining about it already?!

How long?!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I don't know Greek or Hebrew but just wanted to contribute.


SemperFideles said:


> Give them manna and they're complaining about it already?!
> 
> How long?!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Seriously, Hebrew is much more difficult to implement. The above works because the default Arial font includes a Greek character set. You can cut and paste the Greek as a default unicode text. Hebrew is not only not part of Unicode text but it reads right to left. I'll look but it will not be a simple cut and paste deal like the Greek is.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Rich, is there the ability to add Hebrew and Greek fonts to the choices available in posting?


SemperFideles said:


> Seriously, Hebrew is much more difficult to implement. The above works because the default Arial font includes a Greek character set. You can cut and paste the Greek as a default unicode text. Hebrew is not only not part of Unicode text but it reads right to left. I'll look but it will not be a simple cut and paste deal like the Greek is.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

NaphtaliPress said:


> Rich, is there the ability to add Hebrew and Greek fonts to the choices available in posting?



The font selections you see are not loaded into the forum but represent the fonts you have on your system. You could technically load a Hebrew font on your computer and begin typing but, unless somebody else has the Hebrew font on their computer, it will look like gibberish to them.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Oh; ok. Didn't realize that.


SemperFideles said:


> The font selections you see are not loaded into the forum but represent the fonts you have on your system. You could technically load a Hebrew font on your computer and begin typing but, unless somebody else has the Hebrew font on their computer, it will look like gibberish to them.


----------



## crhoades

What?!?! No accents?  Great work Rich!


----------



## fredtgreco

SemperFideles said:


> The font selections you see are not loaded into the forum but represent the fonts you have on your system. You could technically load a Hebrew font on your computer and begin typing but, unless somebody else has the Hebrew font on their computer, it will look like gibberish to them.



Rich,

If you find my old thread on this issue, I think you will find that the most flexible tool is the use of a Greek/Hebrew Unicode keyboard (the one made by Logos is outstanding - and you don't need the Logos/Libronix to run it; Bible works also not exports to Unicode) and have a drop down font option for a Unicode font (Gentium, Ezra, Cardo, many others) that allow someone to format the text in that font for a smooth, professional look.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Check this out. [hebrew]Genesis 3:15[/hebrew]

15 וְאֵיבָ֣ה ׀ אָשִׁ֗ית בֵּֽינְךָ֙ וּבֵ֣ין הָֽאִשָּׁ֔ה וּבֵ֥ין זַרְעֲךָ֖ וּבֵ֣ין זַרְעָ֑הּ ה֚וּא יְשׁוּפְךָ֣ רֹ֔אשׁ וְאַתָּ֖ה תְּשׁוּפֶ֥נּוּ עָקֵֽב׃


----------



## Semper Fidelis

In fact, break, it might be easier to just use the greek tag I just used:

For example:


HTML:


[greek]Acts 2:29[/greek]

gives me [greek]Acts 2:29[/greek]

I follow the linke and cut and paste...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Voila!

29ανδρες αδελφοι εξον ειπειν μετα παρρησιας προς υμας περι του πατριαρχου δαβιδ οτι και ετελευτησεν και εταφη και το μνημα αυτου εστιν εν ημιν αχρι της ημερας ταυτης


----------



## turmeric

θις ις φυν


----------

